# Rod Decals



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a rod (gator blank) that I want to put a decal on. The rod is somewhat ribbed and not completely smooth. I had to take off one decal because it didnt look good. Could I put a layer of epoxy down and then the decal then another lay of epoxy? would this look better? or would it be better to wrap the rod with thread and put the decal on top of that? I reallly like the monocrome decals from mud (outline type decal). Would a different decal look better given the circumstance?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

lay down a thin layer of epoxy to smooth out the ribs, allow to cure, add decal and another thin coat of epoxy. It will turn out just fine. If you want a different color background wrap with thread of choice after first coat of epoxy and then either apoxy again and add deca,l or decal and epoxy. 

It will be fine either way; I always go with epoxy layer and then decal, coat of CP then epoxy.

Good luck, post some pics.

Walt


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Decals are Supposed to be applied over a layer of epoxy. the epoxy removes any illregularity from the blank and creates a smooth surface for application


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep you need a very thin undercoat of epoxy. If you want to put some metallic or other thread out at the ends of the decal (a nice touch IMO) I would put a few wraps of thread at each end leaving enough gap to have room for whatever size decal so the threads are slightly away from the decal. 

After the thread, if you use some, then put down a thin layer of epoxy--then it helps to spin the rod up to a reasonable speed with a wrapping motor (if you have that option) and hold a brush aginst the thin layer of epoxy to further thin it out-- you actually "pull" a good bit of the finish back off at this point-- keep a small cup under the brush to catch any finish -- the brush will wick it off if the speed is right, but don't go too fast or you throw finish all over.

You have to let the bottom layer of finsh dry sufficiently -- usually at least overnight. Now it's time to put the decal in place -- if the finish is still tacky you will have a hard time repositioning the decal if you don't get it dead on where you want it as you put it on. Try to make sure you start at an edge and work to the opposite edge to avoid air bubbles or creases in the decal.

Then cover with another layer (maybe 2) of finish to make sure the decal is completely covered in finish. I would not spin the rod fast to thin the finish as may be done in the undercoat -- just apply it as evenly as possible -- use your brush with horizontal strokes to level it if necessary.


If this is your first attempt with decals, consider ordering a spare just in case something goes wrong on the first try-- it's faster than waiting on a replacement if something does happen, and decals generally aren't real expensive.

If you go to this post you can find a link to some pics of some decal work I did previously.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=77508&highlight=redskins+rod


If you look at the Shaun Taylor decal -- you'll see what I mean by setting off the decals at the end with some thread wraps.


----------

